# How did you choose your dogs name?



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

How did you choose your cockapoos name ? 

We made a list of fav names together and then agreed on our fav.

There was only the two of us so we were lucky as I know from others experience that the more people you have to please the harder it can be!!


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

I knew we were getting a puppy 3 weeks before the children did so I started to make a list. We have had a few pets with sweetie names - a brown cat called Minstel, a cream guinea pig called marshmallow (marshy for short!) and a black guinea pig called liquorice so I wanted to continue the theme maybe. From what I remember my list was
Poppy
Daisy
Crumble
Lolly (short for Lollypop)
and maybe a few more

We told the children we were getting a puppy about an hour before we left to collect her so I gave them the list and said they could choose. It was decided that we had to have chosen a name by the time we got home again and Lolly was everyone's favourite


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ha ha ha I am in the middle of writing a post about this very subject ... yes we do a short list, I find naming a new puppy harder than naming my first child  ha ha ha


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

flounder_1 said:


> I knew we were getting a puppy 3 weeks before the children did so I started to make a list. We have had a few pets with sweetie names - a brown cat called Minstel, a cream guinea pig called marshmallow (marshy for short!) and a black guinea pig called liquorice so I wanted to continue the theme maybe. From what I remember my list was
> Poppy
> Daisy
> Crumble
> ...


Yes I like having a theme both of mine are M names and I have another M name I love incase we ever get a 3rd one day ( wishful thinking)

Like Lolly- it's a bit different too


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Three of us sat down and tried to think of some names. I like Molly, but no one else did. Then Evie was popular and something else. 

But once we collected Millie, I decided that she felt like a Millie and that wasn't on our list at all !!

Funnily enough with Janet calling her's Lolly and both our dogs socialise, I do get rather tongue tied with Lolly & Millie and I often end up saying Molly or Lilly


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

We had lots of boy's names that we liked but struggled more with girl's names. When it was decided we were having Dizzy we realised it would cause too much confusion n our house having a daughter called Lizzie. Daisy seemed like a similar enough name but also different! It was also a name I considered for my eldest daughter so thankfully we all liked it. I am sure I caught my husband calling her Dizzy this morning though!


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

I loved the name Daisy but that was our Cavvie's name who had to be put to sleep earlier this year so didn't want another Daisy and as Beau is my daughter's pup I said it was up to her! She liked the name Tallulah but when we brought Beau home and she called her we realised it was too long and would only be shortened to Tally! The second favourite was Beau but people said it is a boys name but we found out it could be either and can't be shortened so Beau it is


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

My parents have a dog called Daisy .. and one called Pippa and one called a Mac .. my family like dogs I guess


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Do any of you have a name in your head which you would like to call your next dog? I don't want to know it, but I think that shows if you are really cockapoo'ed ... 


I have three secret names in mind    oh dear that speaks volumes really ...


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

On the drive to go and get her we toyed with many names....then once we had her in the car, and my very cocker looking little baby looked to my husband just like Lady from Lady and the Tramp so we named her Lady....I liked the name lilly alot but he wasn't keen and since he didn't really want a dog, I decided letting him name her would be good for them both.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Ali79 said:


> I loved the name Daisy but that was our Cavvie's name who had to be put to sleep earlier this year so didn't want another Daisy and as Beau is my daughter's pup I said it was up to her! She liked the name Tallulah but when we brought Beau home and she called her we realised it was too long and would only be shortened to Tally! The second favourite was Beau but people said it is a boys name but we found out it could be either and can't be shortened so Beau it is


Beau is beautiful! I also love Tallulah, it is the name of my chicken!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

When I decided we were going to have a cockapoo, Ciara wanted a chocolate, I wanted a blonde so I said she could name her. Lottie it was, but after we chose pup, the males of the house, who until then hadn't taken much notice, announced they didn't like it. We each wrote 1 name down and had a vote, AV system and Izzy beat Maggie by a whisker, which was good as Ciara didn't like Maggie at all, but everyone liked Izzy, and it suits her


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Lady and Beau are both beautiful names ... very feminine and perfect for your lady-like cockapoos   pretty names for pretty dogs... names have to suit the dogs really ...


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> When I decided we were going to have a cockapoo, Ciara wanted a chocolate, I wanted a blonde so I said she could name her. Lottie it was, but after we chose pup, the males of the house, who until then hadn't taken much notice, announced they didn't like it. We each wrote 1 name down and had a vote, AV system and Izzy beat Maggie by a whisker, which was good as Ciara didn't like Maggie at all, but everyone liked Izzy, and it suits her


I had Lottie on my puppy naming list, but went off it when I met a cocker spaniel called Lottie ... Izzy is a lovely name .. good choice 

May be Maggie for your next dog .. the chocolate one ha ha ha ...


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Dexter is my favourite TV programme- yes I named my puppy after a serial killer!


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

we picked the name before the puppy, and the min i saw her she just looked like a cute little fluffy Flossy, of cause the little kids of my clan did pick some strange and wonderful names like thunder, jaws, pretty princess, rainbow and many many more x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

baby name books, we just kept coming back to Gypsy, mum wanted to call her willow but i didn't want anyone to say my dog was named after a character from TV. 

Inca was found when researching a breed that i couldn't remember the name of English bull terrier, i found an article about a white one that got into a fight with a porcupine its face covered in 30 something spikes from it, the dog was named Inca which we thought was a bit silly for a white dog but suited a, ink black dog perfectly. 


when looking for Echos name we were wanting to keep the them we had running of groups or tribes you get the Gypsy travelers, and you hear lots about the Incas who historians are always researching. then we thought we knew she was black and white so had Panda, Chess, magpie, their was another but i cant remember. but we came up with Echo and i liked it because n my head (this was all before she was born) i was thinking she would have and Echo of black on her white coat (don't know if that makes sense)

i had said a firm no to the name Delta when looking for another colour as it didn't suite the colour. but i remember being in the cats at work after we had decided we were taking her, thinking what name would fit her and Delta just fitted, it was just perfect for her.


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Granddaughter took one look at puppy's little face and said 'he looks just like my teddy-bear' - so he became Teddy just like that!


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

We didn't meet Rupert before we brought him home, but when we looked at baby pics daughter and I both independently thought he had the look of a Rupert. It does seem to suit him - second choice was Jasper. Absent minded OH calls him Rudolph.


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

i wanted a name that wasn't one that friends had called their children. so i started thinking and as i knew the only dog i wanted was cockapoo i quickly came across Betty Boo which just stuck and the breeder started calling her it once i'd picked her so that was it chosen!!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

JulesB said:


> i wanted a name that wasn't one that friends had called their children. so i started thinking and as i knew the only dog i wanted was cockapoo i quickly came across Betty Boo which just stuck and the breeder started calling her it once i'd picked her so that was it chosen!!!


she really does suit being called Betty Boo too!


----------



## myrab (Jul 7, 2011)

My daughter and I spent an evening compiling a list and tested them all out with my labrador Clara as we didn't want her to get confused. We had 18 and my husband veteoed most of them on the basis he wasn't calling that out in public! We settled on Lola, first one on our list, and it really suits her.


----------



## Carol (Jun 12, 2011)

Both times no one in our family could agree - there's me, husband and 3 sons so everybody chose their favourite name and then put them in the hat and the first one drawn out was the name we went with 

Can't think of my girls being called anything else but Maisy and Ellie now! xx


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

I was undecided about getting a dog due to my son having allergies and also the workload of a puppy but my hubby persevered and sent me a picture of a black and tan puppy available at SYLMLS - I dissolved and said "oh she looks sweet and yummy just like Treacle" - so the name "stuck" after all deciding it suited her colouring!
Its a love it or hate it name! We love it and her x


----------



## IzzyNY202 (Jun 28, 2011)

When we first met our little baby, he was only about four weeks old. He had tan fur and even though he was barely old enough to walk, you could tell he had a spunk/attitude about him, like, "Don't let my size fool you, I'm rough and I'm tough!" He was also the only one in the litter of four that was attempting to bark -- so much so that when I said to him, "Aren't you cute?? Do you have anything else to say??" he looked right at me and barked lol. 

In the days following that first meeting, my husband and I wracked our brains trying to come up with a name that suited him. Finally, he suggested Simba (ironic since I'M the Disney fanatic in this relationship!). He said that when Simba barked at me, it was like he was working on his roar lol. I just loved the name. It suited his little personality perfectly. And little did we know that as he got older, he would demonstrate even more Simba-like qualities. For example, he loves to wake us up early, and whenever he sees another dog approaching him from a distance, he'll lower himself to the ground and try to hide in the grass lol.


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

I always pictured myself with girls (children) and love flower names, though the hubby wasn't too keen. When my daughter was born I managed to persuade him to have the middle name 'Rose', but when we got to naming the pups I was let loose! Still had to convince the kids (with double scoops at the ice cream farm) to go with my name choice though!

I reckon there is still room for Lily, Tulip, Bluebell........


----------



## Happyad (Oct 5, 2010)

Easy!
Duffy - the singer, my niece was murdering the song " mercy" and we thought, Duffy
Martha - reeve and the vandellas! Plus want a different sounding finish to the name. As it makes it easier for the dogs to recognise their own name.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

> May be Maggie for your next dog .. the chocolate one ha ha ha ...


I have chosen the next one - he is Rupert


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Flo was named after Steve Vai's guitar


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Sezra said:


> Beau is beautiful! I also love Tallulah, it is the name of my chicken!


Thanks Sarah - we obviously have very good taste  x


----------

